# 1st Swarm of 2016 in Tidewater Virginia



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you know Hodgie from the area, I was talking with him on Saturday. He said he had to go home because he had received a phone call that one of his hives was swarming. Early year for us.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the swarm capture.


----------



## mbwalton (Apr 22, 2013)

I had to brush the bees into my swarm bucket as I didn't bring my bee vac. I despise using a brush, but I didn't want to chance coming back home & getting my bee vac.

I think I have met Hodgie once at a bee meeting.

I think all beeks in our area need to be ready this Spring for lots of swarms! Mild winter = early build up, I'm only commenting on what I've seen in my own hives.


----------



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

Its always weird to me you guys in the South are still catching bees when the trees have no leaves!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Sell some bees they let them swarm call you to catch the swarm. Sounds like a profitable business plan to me!


----------



## mbwalton (Apr 22, 2013)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Sell some bees they let them swarm call you to catch the swarm. Sounds like a profitable business plan to me!


My thoughts exactly. Need more Nuc buyers this year who only want one hive!


----------

